# Review: JBJ CO2 Regulator.



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the review epicfish! I know this would have definitely come in handy had I read it before I purchased mine. You didn't mention that unlike some regulators, the PSI for the JBJ is already preset. This doesn't bother me, as it is 1 less thing a newb like me has to worry about, but maybe there are some people out there who want an adjustable working pressure. 

Also, do you happen to have pictures of how to replace the needle valve in case myself or other JBJ owners have to do this in the future?


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, my main complaint in mine is the needle valve. Worked well the first month, but now seems very touchy and inaccurate on precise movements. And once I get past 2-3 bps it goes into fast---slightly slower----fast----slightly slower--fast-------slightly slower-------------fast--slightly slower--fast--------slightly slower--------fast.....sort of mode with the bubbles....


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I own 2 of these and have nothing but good things to say about them! I guess I'm lucky in that my needle valves have retained a very steady output since initial setup and tweaking.


----------



## White Worm (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree, cant beat the Rex regulator :thumbsup: Set and forget.


----------



## SpongeEva (Jan 18, 2008)

volatile said:


> You didn't mention that unlike some regulators, the PSI for the JBJ is already preset.


What does this mean?

Thanks.

Oh and if you buy a JBJ reg from overseas, will it still fit in our CO2 cylinders, or would I have to purchase an adaptor?


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

If you look here, specifically steps 3 and 4, you can see that it instructs you to set the pressure for the regulator. The JBJ does not have this as an option as there is no knob to adjust. The working pressure is fixed, but you can adjust the needle valve to control the output.

Also, an oversea JBJ regulator should work fine.


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

I though I read somewhere they are preset to 20psi. I have seen that. I couldn't work without being able to fiddle with stuff. I am an engineer and love to fiddle!. I am very newberific to planted, and co2 but I need all my options that's why I'm choosing Milwaukee.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

tyler79durdan said:


> I am an engineer and love to fiddle!. I am very newberific to planted, and co2 but I need all my options that's why I'm choosing Milwaukee.


Might I suggest you try building your own pressurized setup instead? You really only need a few parts, and the ability to customize everything is a plus!


----------

